# After school/Kids Art Club Insurance?



## fragglerock (25 May 2009)

Hi,
Im going to start up an art club on saturday mornings and weekday afternoons for children aged 4 to 10. I presume I'll need Public Liability Insurance?
My landlord says that he has the building insured for public use and that his insurance should cover anything. Is this correct?
This venture really won't be profitable, Im aware that people are hesitant to spend money on luxuries like this so Ive priced it realistically. Im trying not to spend on unnecessary things to keep costs down but I am concerned about how much the insurance will be? The last thing I want is a toddlers mother to sue me because he swallowed playdough.
Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mathepac (25 May 2009)

I suspect that your landlord and yourself need to get a bit better informed.

Is planning and insurance on the property at the moment for use as residential property?

If so and you you intend using it as "an art club on saturday mornings and weekday afternoons for children aged 4 to 10" you will need several things, including :


 Change of use permission from the local planning authority from residential to commercial (will you charge a fee for the club? Even if you don't, it may be deemed commercial for planning purposes depending on footfall, extra road traffic, etc.)
 A fire-safety certificate for a commercial premises from the local fire-officer, as well as the installation of fire-safety equipment and possibly fire-escapes
 You will require Garda clearance for yourself and all staff that will work with the children
 Before any reputable broker / insurance company will quote you, they will need to see all of the above in place
  This list is not exhaustive.

Similar issues have been discussed on AAM before; try a search.


----------



## fragglerock (25 May 2009)

Reddevil, Thanks for  the reply. That answers my questions really. I hope to keep the club as a year round thing. Im not starting it up till september.
Mathepac, The property is already commercial. The landlord has got the whole fire cert/safety officer side of things covered.  I know about the garda clearance etc. Im just trying to line up all my ducks before september. 
Ive read through loads of past posts but theres still nothing like specific advice. Thanks for all your help and I'll be contacting my insurance company.


----------

